# The Hygetropin story. Please read!



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, I've been using hyge for a while, at low dose from the same source and it works just fine. However, I got a box for my hairless mouse as part of a research experiment and after seeing the GH, he complains that the hygetropin is fake.

Please could you confirm the following is correct.

The first Hyge is not fake but counterfeit, produced by Dr. Lin (?) who left the original company. It's identified by the peel off sticker, website address on the box and '8IU' on the bottle lid- it is good GH.

The second hyge is the original, old style box, produced by Hygene identified by the absence of the peel of sticker, 'Hygene' written on the box and the pin wheel lid- it is good GH.

But then there is the third one, which confuses me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul you are correct with the first 2 the 3rd is fake taking advantage of the confusion Dr Lin has created by leaving hygene then producing another hygetropin product


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I presume I have the first one as I have the same box with label etc...but the tops of the vials say hygetropin on the top or words to that effect not the symbol.. I am going off the top of my head as I don't have the said box in front of me...

but I have been getting dead hands and slight pins and needles sensations in finger tips etc...so I am hoping this is good...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

hairless mouse?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

musclemorpheus said:


> I presume I have the first one as I have the same box with label etc...but the tops of the vials say hygetropin on the top or words to that effect not the symbol.. I am going off the top of my head as I don't have the said box in front of me...
> 
> but I have been getting dead hands and slight pins and needles sensations in finger tips etc...so I am hoping this is good...


if you read what the OP has said the first box has not got the symbol on the cap this is a counterfeit as it is made by Dr Lin who left HYgene and set up is own lab which is not licensed it is decent GH though..


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> if you read what the OP has said the first box has not got the symbol on the cap this is a counterfeit as it is made by Dr Lin who left HYgene and set up is own lab which is not licensed it is decent GH though..


Paul, do you know 100% fact that the 3rd box is fake and contains no GH, as this is the one I have now?

VERY worrying!

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

maxjenics said:


> Paul, do you know 100% fact that the 3rd box is fake and contains no GH, as this is the one I have now?
> 
> VERY worrying!
> 
> Cheers


there is a rumour that Hygene have placed a security sticker on their boxes if this is true then they would have a symbol caps....


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> there is a rumour that Hygene have placed a security sticker on their boxes if this is true then they would have a symbol caps....


OK, but would the fake box have 'HYGENE' in the bottom right hand corner as with the original packaging???

If so, it would be more or less impossible to tell from Box No.3, yes?

I have been looking on Box No.1's website and they state there should be fibres within the security check sticker. Have you come across these?

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all i can tell you is that as far as i know there is 2 good Hyge products

1 - the original product with the symbol on the cap and no security sticker

2 - Dr Lin's product it is counterfiet but still good GH this has the security sticker on the box along with 8iu's on the cap....

there are other companies producing fake Hyge and from what i hear they contain GH but cannot vouch for them as i have not used them.....

it has been a fair while since i used the security sticker type i cannot remember if they had fibres.....the 3rd box could be the new type from Hygene though...

sorry i can't help more mate


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

with box n1 if the vials have 'hygetropin 8iu' on them i think there fine bro


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok all, thanks for the help.

I'm actually in discussion now with my hyg supplier about its authenticity (she's based in China). She is putting me in contact with her supplier who has direct dealings with the hyg straight from the factory where it is produced. The question is...which factory is it???

I will post on here any findings or info I get to clarify things.

Cheers


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

well i very much dought they will come back saying .......

'were fake'


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

got same problem hyge nr 3 am gona try if its worth anything


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nice thread. Seems I have Dr Lin's HGH.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

I have pic number 2, the original, with "Hygene" and pin wheel caps.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

my source has 100iu hyge kits in, i take it these are fake as they only come in 200iu kits?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gym rat said:


> my source has 100iu hyge kits in, i take it these are fake as they only come in 200iu kits?


these are made by the Dr lin hyge company as a compitition to Getropin which is made by Hygene


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks mate


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> these are made by the Dr lin hyge company as a compitition to Getropin which is made by Hygene


Paul - so if you had the choice would you go for the 100IU Getropins or 100IU Dr Lin Hyge - i'm guessing the Getropins would be the better product??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i guess the getropins i have tried both and both are good...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Northern Rocker said:


> I have pic number 2, the original, with "Hygene" and pin wheel caps.


me too

phew, its my 1st GH kit aswell


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i am not sure about mr lins hyge coming in 100iu, as far as im aware all his hyge comes in 200iu boxes. he left 1 factory for another, both still make gh but only one under his name but the old factory was still using the hygetropin name and may have made 100iu kits


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have the ones in pic 2, 200iu kit with no security sticker. First time I've had any Hyge, can anyone answer the following:

1. Mine have a tray underneath and on top of the vials as you pull them out of the box, is this normal?

2. The box is made of quite rigid, thick card, much thicker than the old Ansomone boxes, is this normal too?

Cheers


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Rich-B said:


> I have the ones in pic 2, 200iu kit with no security sticker. First time I've had any Hyge, can anyone answer the following:
> 
> 1. Mine have a tray underneath and on top of the vials as you pull them out of the box, is this normal? - *Yes*
> 
> ...


Yes to both


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Cheers Harry.


----------

